# Table Salt added to fresh tank to help snails health...?



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

I was advised by the man in the pet store to add a little table salt to my fresh water tank to help with the health and well being of my water snails, it's an Iodine thing I was told. He told me not to add it until I have the correct ratios for salt per gallon of water. So the question is how much salt should I add to a 15 Gallon tank with 3 baby snails in it. It is home to 7 guppies and 7 tetras. 

And how long do the snails live? I had a blue snail in there for 7 months+ and it just so happened the day I bought the 3 baby ones I came home and snailett had passed away :-( She had gotten so big, we saved her shell to remember her. 

So thanks in advance! *c/p*

LaurenD


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice of you to save the shell. I have several shells, or actually coral skeletons, to remember some things.

Interesting about adding salt to a fresh tank. Would like to know the answer too.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Salt isn't the best thing to add to fresh water for snails. But what is needed is things like calcium. Think of a slug, salt will kill a slug, same principle on aquatic snails too much salt will kill them. Iodine isn't the best thing to add either.


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

I wonder why the PetStore guy told me this... 

So does any know how long the snails life spans are?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on the snail, some just a little over a year, some a few years.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Calcium builds shells, not salt.
If you're like most of us with very hard water or beyond, your calcium levels are more than high enough for snails. If you live somewhere with soft water, like Seattle for example, you might have to add calcium to the water via a calcium rich substrate or a little bag of calcium rich substrate in the filter.

Nothing wrong with salt with iodine for other freshwater uses - for example Ich treatment. I can't find anything but hearsay on why iodine is harmful.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

A lot would depend on the temperature you keep it at.What kind of snail is it?


----------

